# HAVE YOU SEEN ME?



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

A Silver Amber Alert has been issued for the following missing person.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL, Get some French roast in the grinder and walk around. He'll come out eventually.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Not sure how appropriate the joking is without knowing the severity of what has caused his absence.


To paraphrase a Jeep saying: It's a Leaderboard/Coffee House thing; you wouldn't understand.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> LOL, Get some French roast in the grinder and walk around. He'll come out eventually.


Hey - it looks like San Diego is a go for me - June 27 to July 1, though I'm trying to get in on the 25th.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 4, 2016)

snowbear said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Get some French roast in the grinder and walk around. He'll come out eventually.
> ...



OUTSTANDING!!! Hit me up. Dead animal on the grill and beer?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like a winner.  I'll PM as things get closer.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

Last seen in a 70's VW bus smoking a big fat doobie with a bottle of champipple in a Brown devolper bottle. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2016)

More likely something grilled rare and homemade pesto


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 5, 2016)

_Very _old, that's good, that'll get him to come back to the coffee house! lol

Doesn't he know we're waiting for some tri tip?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

If he doesn't show up soon, I'm gonna be knocking on his door in June.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Of course he's at a sleepover winery event.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 5, 2016)

OK, I am now getting worried, he has not answered my PM. I hope I didn't say something stupid to offend him....


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I am now getting worried, he has not answered my PM. I hope I didn't say something stupid to offend him....


Not sure if that's possible.  I say stupid stuff to him all the time and it never offends him.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 5, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I am now getting worried, he has not answered my PM. I hope I didn't say something stupid to offend him....
> ...



I hope your *not right* and it was something stupid I said. I miss him.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I am now getting worried, he has not answered my PM. I hope I didn't say something stupid to offend him....





> *Gary A. was last seen:  Sunday at 6:50 PM*



Two days ago.  He's being a Ninja


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2016)

I really hope he and Mary Lou are okay. And if they are okay, I also really hope the Cook is okay, too


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2016)

limr said:


> I really hope he and Mary Lou are okay. And if they are okay, I also really hope the Cook is okay, too


I got a response to my PM; he says he's fine.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2016)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope he and Mary Lou are okay. And if they are okay, I also really hope the Cook is okay, too
> ...



Good. Now for Mary Lou and the Cook!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 5, 2016)

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


We're going to need a bigger milk carton

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 6, 2016)

So he's keeping all the tri tip for himself. I want an update on anything interesting in the LA Times, what's blooming, that sort of thing.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 6, 2016)

Like I said, earlier: he's now a ninja.  He lurks in the shadows, waiting to strike; silently and swiftly.


----------



## Overread (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok ok ok I've heard rumours that you coffee lot are spilling out of your coffee cage! Now get back in there!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

Overread said:


> Ok ok ok I've heard rumours that you coffee lot are spilling out of your coffee cage! Now get back in there!


Wow.  Busted.  Quick, Snowbear, look adorable while the rest of us make a break for it.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ok ok I've heard rumours that you coffee lot are spilling out of your coffee cage! Now get back in there!
> ...


 Just pull his hat down over his eyes... he'll get all confused.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Last seen in a 70's VW bus smoking a big fat doobie with a bottle of champipple in a Brown devolper bottle.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Back in the '70 Gary was driving Beemers and drank scotch (out of his trunk).


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I am now getting worried, he has not answered my PM. I hope I didn't say something stupid to offend him....
> ...


You can't offend me, I'm a photographer.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I miss you too snoochy-bear.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

Jezebel-Louise can't a guy get fed up with youse people's and not make a federal case out of it?  Okay, Gary is back. Gary has just been super busy of late and found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum. 

@ the other Sharon- Chicken Marsala tonight.

G


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> ... Gary has just been super busy of late and found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum. ...


Gary needs to re-evaluate his priorities!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...




Wow.. if only there were someone we know lurking in the darkness.. you know like a ninja.. who was just ready to pop out and strike...

AHEM... READY TO STRIKE.. you know.. LIKE A NINJA....

Sigh.  Ok, guess we go with plan A.  Cute and Cuddly Snowbear.. Cute and Cuddly...


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Jezebel-Louise can't a guy get fed up with youse people's and not make a federal case out of it?  Okay, Gary is back. Gary has just been super busy of late and found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum.
> 
> @ the other Sharon- Chicken Marsala tonight.
> 
> G



Well, ok so you might have to phone the FBI and just let them know that report they received about you being abducted by aliens might have been just a touch premature.

I'll get the case number for you.  Got it around here somewhere.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > ... Gary has just been super busy of late and found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum. ...
> ...


The story of Gary's life.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Jezebel-Louise can't a guy get fed up with youse people's and not make a federal case out of it?  Okay, Gary is back. Gary has just been super busy of late and found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum.
> ...


Whoa with the premature ... Some of us have escaped.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Whoa with the premature ... Some of us have escaped.



Well ya but you might not want to relay that story to the FBI.  Once they find out the "mothership" had the words Metropolitan State Psychiatric written on the side of it, well it might just open a whole other can of worms.  Just saying.

WB Gary.. we missed ya


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Gary ... found his sleep to be more dear than thephotoforum.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 6, 2016)

Chicken Marsala! a new menu item on the barbie!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> You can't offend me, I'm a photographer.



True.  But we can have a lot of fun trying.. so, there is that...


----------

